# Waiting on Buttercup *twins *baby pics are here!



## Horsefly (Mar 15, 2011)

So my last kidding for a few years is coming up.  Buttercup accidently got bred so I'm hopping she does okay and there is just one kid in there.  Our 4 month old buckling got out wih her for a couple hours while we were away and must have got her.  I didn't think he had so I didn't write down a date but I think from what I can remember she should be due 3/23.  She is only a year and 4 months old and is still smaller than her mom but is in pretty good condition and not really tiny so I am hoping she does fine.  She has been building an udder since 1/24 and it's been slowly growing.  She is full fainting goat and dad is 1/2 fainting 1/4 Nubian 1/4 Boar. 
I don't have any recent pictures of Buttercup but will try and get some today to put up tonight. 
I am hopping to get some of Alvin's flash in these kids, here is a baby picture all I have right now. 





I am excited for this kidding but also sad because it will be my last one till I get out of college .  I have been checking her udder and ligs twice a day for weeks and while the udder is full but not tight yet her ligs are defiantly getting softer .  And I can feel a baby in there moving around and sometimes sticking out her side .
Okay here are their pictures:
Buttercup- she didn't want to stand up for a picture








And Alvin- every single picture I take of this goat has a blurry head, he is always moving it.  Even in his baby pic!


----------



## Horsefly (Mar 17, 2011)

I took pictures last night but have not had time to get on my laptop to upload them.  She has no ligs, is off by herself, and is hollow like she has dropped.  It can't be long now she must have been bred a week earlier than I thought.  Pray she does okay being so small, I'm off to go sit with her and watch.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 17, 2011)

HOpe it all goes well for her.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 17, 2011)

Good luck!!!! Can't wait to hear how she does


----------



## Horsefly (Mar 17, 2011)

Twin boys born at 3:30 today.  She didn't need help other than with the umbilical cords and mom and babies are doing great so far.  Will update with pictures tonight, I'm exhausted.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice work Buttercup!!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow, colorful!


----------



## Horsefly (Mar 17, 2011)

The picture in the first post is a picture of the dad as a baby.  I added some grown up pictures of him and of Buttercup before she kidded.  Unfortunately I didn't get the flash I was after but they are still two totally adorable kids.  
First out weighs 4.8 lbs and is more laid back.








Second born weighs 4 lbs and came out kicking and fighting.  He could hardly wait to be free of his sack and was trying to stand almost imediatly.  We all agree he is way to cute and pretty to be a boy but unfortunately we can't change that lol.








Both were up and nursing pretty fast and are total cuddle bugs.  They think we are as much their mom as Buttercup is (who is being a great first time mom so far).
I need to go get the other camera card and I might have some more pictures to put up.


----------



## Horsefly (Mar 17, 2011)

And some more pictures because I know how much we all love those baby pictures  .  We couldn't believe she had twins, we figured a big single when the second one started coming my dad thought I was jokeing!  Nope he is right here lol.




Little trouble maker hardly 30 minutes after being born 








We are thinking of naming one Toro for sure (not sure which one yet) and the other one either Waverly or Clover (St. Patricks day today).  Any other ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 17, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 17, 2011)

They are so cute!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2011)

What cuties!


----------



## getchasome (Mar 18, 2011)

oh my gosh I want the white/black one!  I showed my husband last night and he just smiled and shook his head ... I don't think he understands lol


----------



## chandasue (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Horsefly (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone I am enjoying them imensly.  I will be sure and update pictures from time to time as they grow.  They will probably be sold around 8 wks though :/.  I really want to keep the brown and white one but we are trying to downsize a bit.  I guess I have a few months to get attached still lol.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 20, 2011)

VERY CUTE, I LIKE THE BLACK LEGS. GLAD SHE DID SO WELL FOR YOU.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 20, 2011)

Those are adorable twins, enjoy them! Congrats!


----------



## Horsefly (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a question, when do you give the first coccidia preventative treatment?  We are disbudding tomorrow and will give them their CDT vaccines then.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 21, 2011)

I start cocci prev. between 3 wks to 1 mo. of age.


----------

